# Dr pepper collectible book by Ray H Duncan



## BenTheDigger (Aug 29, 2014)

This is a re post, I originally posted this in the wrong section. I collect Dr pepper bottles and I have been wanting a book that I saw a few people in past threads. Texas.Bottle.Man2 has mentioned that he helped the author get the information. Does anybody know where to get this book.
Thanks,
Ben Larsen
Here is a picture of the book


----------

